# Another Craigslist Genius



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I saw this on CL just now. I guess this guy doesn't know what a job is.


*German Shepherd up for stud. (Chesapeake)*

Date: 2012-06-04, 2:12AM EDT
Reply to: 


I have a larger than average, beautiful shepherd I would like to breed for a bit of money. He is purebred, but he is not papered. He is primarily black with tanning in some areas. He is a long haired shepherd. His statistics are:

28" x 31"
98 lbs.
1 year and 3 months.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, people hock stolen property on Craigslist, so why not try and make a buck on breeding your pet dog that has done nothing?

Ugh...people are too much.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I LIVE in Chesapeake! Oh UGH!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I always email those people to remind them that breeding and stud service is EXPRESSLY PROHIBITED by craigslist. Hopefully the community will flag it down.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Flag


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Ugh. I just found this beauty:

"Hi i'm xxxxxx i just move to Texas i wanted a FREE german shepherd Dog for my Kids Please call at xxx xxx xxxx Thanks You "

and someone advertising the puppies that they had bred from a 110lb female and a 130lb male,

three breeders that couldn't spell "puppies", and another that couldn't spell "shepherd". 

...I am horrified.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

28"x31"....like a rectangle?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> 28"x31"....like a rectangle?


I guess thats height and length of the dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

We have had a sudden rash of "pet wanted" posts on our local CL. They often come with a sob story about a sick child, a elderly person with cancer, death of a beloved family pet, etc. and they always specify they want the animal free or cheap so they can pay their medical bills or whatever. I get the feeling it is one or two people trying to collect dogs for free or as cheap as possible so they can re-sell them at a profit.  We also have a bunch of fake "rescues" who are actually flippers.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Freestep said:


> We have had a sudden rash of "pet wanted" posts on our local CL. They often come with a sob story about a sick child, a elderly person with cancer, death of a beloved family pet, etc. and they always specify they want the animal free or cheap so they can pay their medical bills or whatever. I get the feeling it is one or two people trying to collect dogs for free or as cheap as possible so they can re-sell them at a profit.  We also have a bunch of fake "rescues" who are actually flippers.


That and people using them for "bait" dogs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Freestep said:


> We have had a sudden rash of "pet wanted" posts on our local CL. They often come with a sob story about a sick child, a elderly person with cancer, death of a beloved family pet, etc. and they always specify they want the animal free or cheap so they can pay their medical bills or whatever. I get the feeling it is one or two people trying to collect dogs for free or as cheap as possible so they can re-sell them at a profit.  We also have a bunch of fake "rescues" who are actually flippers.


That's sick


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I truly wish people would just STOP buying puppies for their children like they're disposable toys and then throwing them on craigslist or dropping them off at shelters when Jane/Jimmy doesn't have any interest in them anymore and the parents are tired of caring for them. It just boggles me what little thought process parents use when they go out and do something like this.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm just looking through my local CL now and see people who have some sort of ten-step application process to rehome their cat (oh and there's a fee!) and they want an "open adoption" where they can make appointments to visit the cat. F'real? There are pages and pages of FREE cats, no questions asked.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

those are bad but this one just breaks my heart. pup looks miserable..
Free 2 year old yellow lab


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a habitual BYB flagger. I also flag ad's for rehoming fee's more than $150(because c'mon, if your dog needs to be rehomed, you shouldn't worry about making a quick buck while your at it).


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Lakl said:


> I truly wish people would just STOP buying puppies for their children like they're disposable toys and then throwing them on craigslist or dropping them off at shelters when Jane/Jimmy doesn't have any interest in them anymore and the parents are tired of caring for them. It just boggles me what little thought process parents use when they go out and do something like this.


 
Reminds me of a lady who wanted to adopted an 11 month old Shepherd/Husky mix from me for her 9 year old daughter.I asked her what would happen if her daughter no longer showed interest in taking care of the dog,and the mother said ' Well the dog will be looking for a new home '


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

That is just horrible. If I ever have children, they are never going to get a pet that I am unwilling/unable to take care of after the kids lost interest and turn out to be normal, irresponsible children.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

The one I saw yesterday was the worst. Small yorkie/terrier mix - crate trained, house broken, very sweet at only 4 months, but they bought it for their 4 yr old and said it jumped on her too much so it had to go.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw one the other day where a man was trying to rehome his cat. It was a beautiful, long haird cat. He stated the cat loved to hunt bugs in his house, therefore he was doing the cat an injustice by keeping it has a 'house cat'. He was looking for a farm to adopt it. I couldn't decide if he truly realized what he was doing to the cat.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I saw one the other day where a man was trying to rehome his cat. It was a beautiful, long haird cat. He stated the cat loved to hunt bugs in his house, therefore he was doing the cat an injustice by keeping it has a 'house cat'. He was looking for a farm to adopt it. I couldn't decide if he truly realized what he was doing to the cat.


My indoor cat is an avid bug-hunter. God, I love that evil cat. Whenever I see a roach or something, I'll get her and sic her on it. I don't want to live without a roach cat.

But she is still a far cry from the outside cat. The outside cat, Gorbachev, is death to anything smaller than her, and a formidable for against things that aren't . Birds, lizards, mice, squirrels, other cats...Gorbachev can handle herself. 

But I would never dream of turning my indoor cat outside. All she knows is indoors, and hunting bugs is no preparation for the life of a barn cat. I hope that guy knows that his cat is probably going to die if it just gets turned loose on a farm.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Koda came from my parents farm at 8 weeks old, so he had already learned how to hunt and fend for himself. He's a avid hunter of anything that moves in the house, two, four, or more legged LOL! 

Zazu joins in when he feels like it


----------



## surfologist87 (Dec 30, 2011)

What is a bait dog?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

surfologist87 said:


> What is a bait dog?


They are also used to bring in wild animals to hunt them. 
Complements of wikipedia:
Bait animals
Main article: dog-baiting
"Bait" animals are animals used to test a dog's fighting instinct; they are often mauled or killed in the process. Trainers obtain bait animals from several sources: wild or feral animals, animals obtained from a shelter, or in some cases, stolen pets.[2] Sometimes the animals are also obtained through "free to a good home" ads.[3] According to news reports compiled by the Humane Society of the United States, the snouts of bait dogs are wrapped with duct tape to prevent them from injuring dogs being trained for fighting. Their teeth are filed and their nails are cut until nothing is left. Other animals, such as cats and rabbits are also reported to be used as bait animals. Experts have said small dogs, kittens and rabbits are more at risk of being stolen for bait than larger animals.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_fighting#cite_note-3


----------



## surfologist87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Disgusting.

I thought is was some type of craigslist sales tactic


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> 28"x31"....like a rectangle?


LOL! Having just completed a bathroom remodel, my first thought was cabinetry.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Another classic one is the ' Oh we got this puppy/dog last week and now realize that we just don't have time for them'.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Another classic one is the ' Oh we got this puppy/dog last week and now realize that we just don't have time for them'.


Or the ones that have a four month old puppy and are just about to give birth so the dog has to go. What, you weren't pregnant when you GOT the dog? Ugh.


----------



## eric83 (Jun 28, 2011)

We had one recently that really just made my stomach turn. The title of the thread was "Need a German ShepARD puppie bad!!" The name really says it all...but they made it clear they really could care less where it came from as long as it was free. 

It really boggles my mind that with the sheer amount of information out there and resource to get to it, especially places here like this forum, that there is still so much ignorance about the world and how much of a disservice it is to continue to support BYBs. :-(


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Golden Doodle named Berkley, he is 1 year old and needs a new home. He is an inside dog. He loves to play fetch, and chase, and go for walks and runs. He loves to cuddle. He loves children and babies. He is Apricot and Cream. He would make a great stud. He is up to date on his vaccinations. We can no longer keep him because my husband is very allergic to dogs. We thought getting a goldendoodle would be aa good choice since my husband has such bad allergies to dogs and cats, but unfortunatley he is no less allergic to a golden doodle than he is any other breed. I am asking $700 because he is a *designer dog* and I want to ensure he goes to an excellent home. If your intrested please email me. Thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mahhi22 said:


> LOL! Having just completed a bathroom remodel, my first thought was cabinetry.



lol...I"m a mechanical designer...my first thought was ductwork. Never seen a dog described with "dimensions" before. :laugh:


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

People disgust me. I see that a lot in Louisiana, poeple buy animals for their kids and they end up not wanting them so they go and drop them off places and leave them to fend for themselves. I saw this one person who was trying to get rid of a beautiful red heeler puppy on CL because she couldn't pay the vet bills , It didn't like being locked in a tiny cage, it cried all night and because the puppy wanted to play. She couldn't keep it because she was in college and didn't have a job. I really just hope that puppy went to a good home


----------



## ladywolf9653 (Apr 26, 2012)

I used to lurk the CL pet forums, especially around Christmastime. So many people would post a wanted ad, talking about how much they had always wanted a GSD or husky, and since I own both, I would email them and ask if they had researched the breed and were prepared for what they were in for. The vast majority ignored me, some were downright hostile, but there were a few that were actually happy that I had emailed. I always tried very hard to not come across as being nosy, but I see so many of both breeds posted at 16-24 weeks old, with things like "I had no idea they chewed so much", "Needs way more time than I can give them" or things like that. It breaks my heart, because I know I can't save them all, and I have tapped out my friends/family who are looking for GSDs. Our local rescues sometimes have openings, but for the people looking to recoup the money they "lost" on the dog, rescues aren't an option because they can't purchase the dogs.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

Lakl said:


> I truly wish people would just STOP buying puppies for their children like they're disposable toys and then throwing them on craigslist or dropping them off at shelters when Jane/Jimmy doesn't have any interest in them anymore and the parents are tired of caring for them. It just boggles me what little thought process parents use when they go out and do something like this.


A dog is for life, not just for Christmas.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

The problem is people see a commercial, movie or something on tv or the internet with a well behaving dog and think" I want one just like that" so go out and buy the breed seen and just figure it will raise itself to be just like the one they saw.
Look at Jack Russels, or parson Terriers or whatever you want to call the. Eddie, the one on the sitcom was such a well trained terrier. Amazing if you know terriers. But even his trainer said he was a handful and needed constant training to do what he did on tv. Yet everyone immediately went out and got an "eddie" and most are in the pounds/rescues.. Terriers are a handful.
Rin Tin Tin, Lassie, Bethoven and any other number of dogs that have become famous hurt breeds so bad. New owner just think the dog will be like the movie dog without training, do nothing until the dog does something wrong or , heaven forbid, acts like a dog and chews, poops, pees, barks, runs away and the simple solution is " take it to rescue, put it on Craigs list" just get rid of it and get another one.
Dogs are no throw away toys, they do "cute" naughty things as babies and then grow up and do "bad" naughty things as adults.
Sad for the dogs/puppies to get dumped. Course also teaches children that if you don't like something, it doesn't work out, get rid of it and get another better one.
Throw away society.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just read one today where they asked for "a puppy of any breed or size, doesn't matter just need a puppy." For what?!


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought this was pretty funny, considering the dog looks like a hound mix.

9 1/2 wk old german shepherd puppy.. 100% german..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

sabledog said:


> I thought this was pretty funny, considering the dog looks like a hound mix.
> 
> 9 1/2 wk old german shepherd puppy.. 100% german..


_"I have a german shepherd puppy.." _

Ummm...no, you don't.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

That dog isnt even close to looking like a gsd, i emailed them for more info couldn't resist. Ive threatened to sell my new gsd but hes not going anywhere.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

That dog has to have something else in it. That is not a gsd.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

sabledog said:


> I thought this was pretty funny, considering the dog looks like a hound mix.
> 
> 9 1/2 wk old german shepherd puppy.. 100% german..



"This posting has been deleted by its author." AND STAY OUT!


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

If you really want to get your blood boiling, check out Atlanta's craigslist pages!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I do.....it's why I have such a low opinion of Craigslist.

I posted an ad from CL late last week. It was someone selling a puppy she bought at a feed store. 

What piqued my interest was the picture she used of the puppy...I recognized it...it was straight off a breeders website.


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

Beau said:


> I do.....it's why I have such a low opinion of Craigslist.
> 
> I posted an ad from CL late last week. It was someone selling a puppy she bought at a feed store.
> 
> What piqued my interest was the picture she used of the puppy...I recognized it...it was straight off a breeders website.


I ran into that quite a bit out here in Atlanta while I was looking for a puppy. I started getting skeptical of everybody! Even AFTER I met them! I've heard of people setting up in a house, showing puppies for a day or two and taking deposits, then skipping town to rip off another poor fool.


----------

